# HELP: Lighting Recomendation



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank and my lighting system is on its last legs. It's an old lightening system with the big bulbs you twist on, and I was wanting to upgrade to a new LED system. Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations, my main concern is simple, I want it to make my tank look nice. I have looked at a few systems at places like Petco and Pets Smart and the 48 inch seems to run about $99. Is that a good price? Or can I do better online? Any links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

you can get two 24" marineland leds with night setting off Amazon.com: Marineland 32995 LED Aquarium Hood 30 x 12: Pet Supplies 
of amazon for like 70 bucks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Or spend a little more and get the Current USA Satellite LED plus and play with the cloud cover and lightening! 

I would do two of the 24 inch ones though, same with the ones suggested above. 
Amazon.com: Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Light for Aquarium, 24 to 36-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

1+^


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

2+^^


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions guys. Any particular reason as to why two smaller light systems instead of the one big one?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not really, no. I thought they had more LEDs on them but browsing the site it looks that two of the 24 to 36 inch light has the same amount as a 48 to 60 fixture. So I suppose one would work.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

What about something like this, is this lightening system as good as advertized? 

Amazon.com: Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for Aquarium, 36 to 48-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can tell ya tomorrow, as I ordered one for my 40 breeder  Supposedly from what I have read it is a fantastic light. If you have the extra cash i say go for it, as Ive yet to see anyone disappointed in it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I would give you an update on the light. I got it in today and I love it already. The cloud cover is my favorite  Here is a few pics if you dont mind. 

While it is clearly not as bright as the T5 ( four HO bulbs though so yeah...) It is perfectly bright in my opinion for the plants I have. 


With the LED+


With all four of the T5HOs.

It seems to show more of accurate coloring on the plants fish and decor.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree the light looks like the plants should do alright. It looks like there is some particulate matter in the water in the T5 pic which the LED light is helping to hide.*old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Avraptorhal said:


> It looks like there is some particulate matter in the water in the T5 pic which the LED light is helping to hide.*old dude



Thats mah camera LOL. I had the setting wrong on it so it didnt have such a nice clear pic.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have recently ordered one of these also. Glad to see you really like it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sue, Do you like it or have you gotten it on the tank yet? I personally think for the price it is a fantastic light and playing with the lightening to show off for family/ friends is most cool! I can tell when I have the full spectrum, Grump seems more active, and with the cloud cover, he lays low some.When I can afford another female or small group I will be very excited to see what the lighting effects has on the fish spawning/ brooding.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered mine, it should be here tomorrow and I will give you my thoughts. Thank you for all your insight.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I should be getting mine this week.

Can't wait. The light has been off on my son's tank (that I care for while he's at school) for a few weeks now. So...I'm getting the new Current light and his tank is getting my old one! That's fair, right?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

SueD said:


> I should be getting mine this week.
> 
> Can't wait. The light has been off on my son's tank (that I care for while he's at school) for a few weeks now. So...I'm getting the new Current light and his tank is getting my old one! That's fair, right?


Of course! Mom deserves nice things too


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Got my light yesterday pm. I like it a lot so far. Didn't have too much time to play with the settings, just a few, but will be doing more tonight.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

pics please


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, pic!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a couple of full tank shots and I added one I took a little while ago of my rummy noses. They are usually hiding behind the driftwood. (All of the white dots are nerite eggs - hate the eggs but love the nerite).


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got my Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED, the cloud cover is great, but I also love the dust/dawn feature that is very soft and clear on the eyes. I also like taking bright daylight feature and adding some green into the mix, this really brings out the color in artificial plants in my tank. This lighting system is definitely worth the money, real good options, lots of fun to play with.


----------

